# What do you guys think about this layout/configuration?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

storx said:


> I already bought the motors after another posting i made and many discussions, i recommended by many the ME0913's, based on cost to output....


I hope you are planning a high geared slow vehicle otherwise 2 of those motors with Kelly controllers will be a problem. 

major


----------



## storx (Nov 24, 2013)

major said:


> I hope you are planning a high geared slow vehicle otherwise 2 of those motors with Kelly controllers will be a problem.
> 
> major


can you explain more to this reply, this was a motor combo that many recommended to me previous based on the weight of the vehicle im aiming for..


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

storx said:


> can you explain more to this reply, this was a motor combo that many recommended to me previous based on the weight of the vehicle im aiming for..


Who recommended it, Kelly? 

Edit : 
I suggest you read recent posts by member Jayls5. I almost said something similar to him when he started his sandrail build but he already had the motor and I was weary of explaining the same old thing. Also, take a look at what Ripperton went through to get two similar motors with Kellys to survive on his race bike.


----------



## Jayls5 (Apr 1, 2012)

I basically have the brushed version of the 0913 motor in terms of performance. Yes, motor topology and controller required is totally different, but performance is comparable.

Since he probably hadn't read my build, I'll post a quick reference:
~1000 lb vehicle using lithium, 4 speed manual transmission, fan cooled ME1003 motor, started with a SPM-72400 controller but ran into continuous power limitations. Stepped it up to a SPM-72650 controller and was able to cook the motor brushes when the "peak amp" box was checked off delivering up to 740A. Oops. This was during multiple stupid back-to-back acceleration runs with 2 people in the car (starting in 2nd gear, 40 mph top speed). 

After cleaning off the commutator and replacing the brush assembly with the newer designed bigger bus bars, I actually set it to 550A limit to the motor in cold weather. I took it on a 12 mile trip, mostly cruising 40 mph, then finishing the last 3 miles intermittently accelerating doing 55-60 mph. Spectating drivers next to me wanted it, so I obliged.  I genuinely believe that if it was easy to double the motors up and double the power, it would have been an acceptable ride and more reliable at top speed. As-is with 1 motor, I simply don't trust it for sustained 55 mph+ highway drives. Setting the current to an appropriate 250A-275A just leaves too much to be desired in the acceleration department. I'm a former LS3 Corvette owner, so take that as it is.

For the sake of argument, let's assume you wanted to do two ME0913 (or ME1115). Being brushless, you need two controllers for sure. You would need triple the motor wiring, terminals, firewall grommets (if used), motor terminal covers, 2x sprocket + chains, vs a single brushed motor. Your costs are going to be surprisingly high for a budget build. You're going to have 70 lbs of motor weight, likely over 25 lbs for controllers. 

If going with Kelly controllers like the KHB72601 capable of doing a genuine 300A continuous to the motor @ 72v, you're up to $1600 minus shipping just for the controllers. 

Check this "garage sale" Warp 9 motor & 144v 500A Curtis controller for $1750:
http://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/garage-sale-items-ev.html

It already sounds like you're going for "bang for the buck" by doing an 18650 salvage, so this seems right up your alley.


----------



## storx (Nov 24, 2013)

Well i dont know what to say, i posted the topic which motor setup i should go with for my build, single seater reverse trike on here and elmoto and the majority of replies i got said you cant beat the performance of the ME0913 for the price and performance and more than one person told me they had good luck with them on their 2 wheel upright motorcycles, so i figured if 1 is good enough for a 400-500lb 2 wheel motorcycle, 2 should be better for a goal of under 700lbs...so i bought them, i bought them when they were on sale during xmas.....

This is the exact kit i purchased, http://kellycontroller.com/dual-me0913-kit-p-937.html


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

And two additional motors?

Fuk thats a load of cash.

Not a bad motor, but piecing all your threads together. 
100 miles range (160km)
and a "target" weight of 700lbs (315kg)
http://www.scorpionmotorsports.com/models.html

The "scorpion trike" weighs in at 730lb WITHOUT driver. So vehicle wieght with out the bikes stuff will put it around 550lb (250kg) or there abouts, which is doable for a single seater trike. Now with the electric bits and a driver you will quickly reach 1100lb (500kg). Unfortunately you will need a large pack to reach your desired range.

Now this would also come down to having a pack that is atleast 16Kwh to reach the desired 100miles, with some very safe driving. I would have gone with an hpevs ac20 or ac23, for budget reasons. The two ME0913 will work great for light weight low range motorcycles, but in a vehicle almost 2-3 times the weight they might be pushed too far.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

storx said:


> Well i dont know what to say, i posted the topic which motor setup i should go with for my build, single seater reverse trike on here and elmoto and the majority of replies i got said you cant beat the performance of the ME0913 for the price and...


I looked over your thread on this board and saw one positive comment after the announcement of the purchase. I don't recall an ES thread. I've heard Kelly never refunds. Maybe you can sell on eBay. Or build with what you have and gear appropriately and drive easy. But you can pretty much count out going 80 mph pulling a gen trailer using those motors.


----------

